# Best tree stand camo



## danreg99 (Sep 1, 2003)

I was wondering what some of you think is the best tree stand hunting camo? I am a ground blind person but cannot get on that land this year so I put up a tree stand. Should I go for the scent lok, should I put burlap around my stand, etc.. Thanks


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Pick a tree that has leaves and branches that will hide movement,then prune so you can draw comfortably.I have used the 3-D camo and have noticed a difference in deer detecting me.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

In a tree stand I have found that the best camo is scent camo. I was quite successful in a pine tree with no branches until about 30 ft higher than I was (in a pine woods), wearing only a scent control suit. The deer entered my area from downwind and didn't know I was there until it heard something. That something was me taking the safety off. The next sound.....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The two best forms of camo are 
1)Make sure that during the time you hunt your stand is in the shade of the tree this makes a huge difference, if your in the sun you will be alot easier to see
2) remain perfectly motionless, only move your eyes and when you have to move you head move it extremely slowly

Do these two thing and you can be wearing orange and they won't notice you


----------

